# First of 2017



## camperman (Feb 9, 2017)

First of the year.
Please feel free to comment.
Thanks


----------



## Lawman (Feb 9, 2017)

Really like the handle and shape. That is a really nice knife.
Can you give more info
thickness, steel?


----------



## merlijny2k (Feb 10, 2017)

Sweet flat spot.


----------



## camperman (Feb 10, 2017)

Lawman said:


> Really like the handle and shape. That is a really nice knife.
> Can you give more info
> thickness, steel?



Sorry,
Steel is AEB-L
Total length is 300 mm
Thickness at handle is 3mm
Point of balance is about the first stainless rivet
Handle is stabilized walnut burl.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 10, 2017)

Real LOOKER! :bigeek: :doublethumbsup:


----------

